# iPhone/Android SPL meter apps??



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Instead of buying a SPL meter to do readings I've been using an app I found in the Android market. I downloaded the highest rated one that I could find....called Sound Meter Lite (Smart Sound) and it looks like you can even calibrate it (though I haven't).

Am I an idiot or do u guys feel that this or any other SPL apps are reasonably accurate?

Thanks!


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I have an iphone...love it with all of it's available APPS. Technology is a wonderful thing. However I do feel that there are some things that should be left alone. 
SPL meters at radio Shack and on-line are inexpensive and I feel more reliable. 

Just an opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

They should work for measuring pink noise levels for older style HT AVR's that don't have a auto eq setup mic. Not sure you could get one to work with REW or something.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah Im just bummed that my local Radio Shack doesn't carry the spl meter....have to order it online.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Generic said:


> ....Not sure you could get one to work with REW or something.


I was just using it to measure the 75db at the "check levels" phase.


----------



## btinindy (Feb 15, 2011)

jlird808 said:


> Instead of buying a SPL meter to do readings I've been using an app I found in the Android market. I downloaded the highest rated one that I could find....called Sound Meter Lite (Smart Sound) and it looks like you can even calibrate it (though I haven't).
> 
> Am I an idiot or do u guys feel that this or any other SPL apps are reasonably accurate?
> 
> Thanks!


I downloaded and used the JL Audio App which includes an SPL Meter and a "Real Time Analyzer" for the iOS devices. I compared it to omnimic measurements and it was well off (down) below 50 Hz. I don't believe that little mic has much response down low or probably very high, though I did not look at response higher than 200 Hz which it was also about 8 db's off. At some point it will not surprise me when we can plug something into it with a calibrated mic and use it with an app, but I don't think they would put the kind of mic that it would take for this kind of duty in a phone. Not sexy enough for the masses.


----------

